# Alexandria, LA show this weekend



## Kmullen (Feb 17, 2010)

I think I am driving up Friday, but coming back Saturday. My boy will be there Thursday thru Saturday and shown by Brianna Bischoff. It would be great if we could meet 
~Kelli


----------



## Aislinn (Nov 13, 2010)

That would be great! I'll be arriving Friday afternoon/evening after I am done teaching and can load up. I don't know what ring I'll be in until Saturday morning, but my daughter (17 with brown hair at or just past her waist) and my daughter-in-law (slender blonde) will be at the Meet the Breed table for Russian Toys, it'll have a purple tablecloth. They'll know which ring I'm working in. Or pm me.


----------



## Loisiana (Jul 29, 2009)

I'll be showing in novice obedience and a few wild card classes on Saturday and Sunday. None of them start until after lunch, come on by if you get a chance!


----------



## Aislinn (Nov 13, 2010)

Hi Jodie, 
Not sure sure when I'll be done with my ring. As I'm not starting to steward until Saturday I'm sure the shorter (timewise) rings will be spoken for. Come look for me in my ring? I'll head over to obedience as well as soon as I'm done. I have to be there an hour before the show starts, so will hit the ground working.
Deb


----------



## Kmullen (Feb 17, 2010)

Jodie, I will come by Saturday! How will I pick you out


----------



## Aislinn (Nov 13, 2010)

She'll be with the Golden. *G*


----------



## Loisiana (Jul 29, 2009)

I'll be the one with the *tiny* golden. I'll also look like I'm the youngest person in the obedience area (which is sad, since I'm 30). There's a picture of me and Flip that I posted today under "found some pictures!" in the obedience and agility section.

I'm staying for the match Saturday night. Then I'm making the two hour drive home when it's over, which will be late. Then driving up again on Sunday. Ugh, I hate being too poor for a hotel room!


----------



## Kmullen (Feb 17, 2010)

Loisiana said:


> I'll be the one with the *tiny* golden. I'll also look like I'm the youngest person in the obedience area (which is sad, since I'm 30). There's a picture of me and Flip that I posted today under "found some pictures!" in the obedience and agility section.
> 
> I'm staying for the match Saturday night. Then I'm making the two hour drive home when it's over, which will be late. Then driving up again on Sunday. Ugh, I hate being too poor for a hotel room!


Okay, well I am not much younger than you! I am 27. I will come look for you. We show at 10 a.m. so will come look for you after that.


----------



## Loisiana (Jul 29, 2009)

My mom found out yesterday that I was planning on driving back and forth to save money, so she gave me some cash for a room. 

I bathed Conner last night. I am so excited for him, this will be his first time in a show since I retired him a year ago. We're just entered to let him have a little fun, he gets jealous of the time and attention that Flip gets all the time.


----------



## Stretchdrive (Mar 12, 2011)

Loisiana said:


> My mom found out yesterday that I was planning on driving back and forth to save money, so she gave me some cash for a room.
> 
> I bathed Conner last night. I am so excited for him, this will be his first time in a show since I retired him a year ago. We're just entered to let him have a little fun, he gets jealous of the time and attention that Flip gets all the time.


Your mom is awesome!!!


----------



## Aislinn (Nov 13, 2010)

Kelli, it was so great to meet you! Jodie, I'm so sorry we didn't get to meet. By the time I was done stewarding both days obedience was over. I even sent my daughter over to try to find you today. I really enjoyed being able to steward Saturday for the Goldens. It was a beautiful group of Goldens, even the Judge was saying how pleased she was with the quality of them. I'm stewarding in Lake Charles coming up in the Spring, Jodie, maybe we can meet up then.


----------



## Kmullen (Feb 17, 2010)

Aislinn said:


> Kelli, it was so great to meet you! Jodie, I'm so sorry we didn't get to meet. By the time I was done stewarding both days obedience was over. I even sent my daughter over to try to find you today. I really enjoyed being able to steward Saturday for the Goldens. It was a beautiful group of Goldens, even the Judge was saying how pleased she was with the quality of them. I'm stewarding in Lake Charles coming up in the Spring, Jodie, maybe we can meet up then.


It was nice to meet you!! Sorry, I could not have stayed longer. I would have rather been at the dog show than at Mardi Gras ball :


----------

